# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  avast! Internet Security 8.0.1480.37 RC2 افاست 8 انترنت سكيورتى 2013 للحماية من الفيروسات وبرمجيات ا

## mohamed73

avast! Internet Security 8.0.1480.37 RC2 افاست 8  انترنت سكيورتى 2013 للحماية من الفيروسات وبرمجيات التجسس والملاوير  والجذور الخفية         avast! Internet Security 8.0.1480.37 RC2الحصن  الامين من الفيروسات والتروجانات والمكافح الشرس للملفات الضارة بكافة  انواعها اذا كنت من مستخدم برنامج افاست المتميز فاعلم تماما انك فى مامن  من كافة انواع الفيروسات وهجمات الهاكرز والمتطفلين و كافة محاولات  الاختراق ليس هذا فحسب بل يحميك ايضا من رسائل السبام ومحاولات اختراق  الايميل الخاص بك فهو يوفر لك حماية كاملة ومتكاملة من كافة التهديدات  والاخطار ويكفى القول ان اكثر من 100 مليون مستخدم حول العالم يثقون فى هذا  العملاق ويعتبرونه الحصن الامين من كافة الاخطار برنامج معروف وواسع  الانتشار وينصح به دائما         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

